# hymermobil



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

have you seen the 27 year old hymermobil on ebay ?
1978, 250000 on the clock ,
built on a mercedes 508
it looks like a tank that would go forever with a bit (maybe a lot of work)
I wonder if this is the oldest hymermobil in the UK ?
Tax free !
looks like fun for someone
Twodogs


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Twodogs
I'm watching it because it is amazing, may even bid on it. With all the experience I'm gaining on my Hymer I reckon it is do-able and a nice motor at the end of it all. Regarding Tax free, it is a 1978 and I think that the cutoff for RFL is 1972 so you would be stung for tax, unless you know something I don't and I'm willing to pay for that info...lol.
It would be good to see it returned to it's former glory though.
Keith


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Its a big motor.
the "S class" of its day
loads of character.
Twodogs


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Just my luck, nothing found! :roll: 
anybody got the link?


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

Drummer

Try Item number: 4529379758


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Braesman. They must have built 'em good!
quarter of a million miles & some scrot does your door in! :roll: 
OLd & good! At least I'm old! :lol:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
been watching this one also , would make an excellent project vehicle .
how much is it to tax one of these vehicles ?
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
it made a good price , the seller must be well pleased .
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Badaman (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi out there Hymer Folk,
reckon i have the oldest Hymermobil in the UK
1978 Hymermobil 540
in use and i have had it only
3 months Mercedes Benz engine
that has done 177000 and runs sweet
as a nut.I have recieved a Manual from
Hymer in Germany and need to have it
translated.
Anyone interested in Pics ???????????
Badaman.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, we all like a good pic of a Golden Oldie


----------



## GARYSTIGER955i (Oct 1, 2012)

Badaman said:


> Hi out there Hymer Folk,
> reckon i have the oldest Hymermobil in the UK
> 1978 Hymermobil 540
> in use and i have had it only
> ...


I now own this Hymer and thank you Dave for letting me have ladyhymer, I have renewed various bits, like both skylights, replaced the intenal waterpipes, modernised the lighting system to leds also added but hidden remote controlled colour changing different settings LED strip lighting, added different wood effect wall paper to the cuboards and door faces giving a two tone look, added a windturbine and solar panel, added a small 500w power inverter, upgrade the leisure batt to 110ah, will in the future add another 2x 110 ah leisure batts, she is kitted out so can survive off grid and to top it off she is a cracker, she based on an old 207/208 with the M115 2.3 petrol engine, and as Dave's pointed out its the oldest B hymer mobil in the UK, I also would like a towbar if you know anyone for this model.. No she's not for sale but thanks for asking.


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

brilliant to hear she is still loved


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice one ! (Except for colour changing LED's . . . they would do my head in. 
:wink:


----------



## Bedbug2012 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Hymer oldie*

It's great that there are folks like you around to keep our old ladies on the road, can understand why you love the old girl,I love my old girl as well ,Well done.Bedbug


----------



## Gary J (3 mo ago)

Hi guys & Badaman.. since 2013 I have owned this old girl, its now Oct 2022, & good news, I still have our LadyHymer, shes changed a little but not much internally, Ive fitted a 55ltr LPG tank and have had many a week/Weekend away, I/we have just come back from a 3 week trip/honeymoon on Isle of man Aug/Sept 2022, she is still a head turner and on numerous occasions have been asked if I would sell.. of course my answer is No... shes definately part of the family.. Our 1978 Mercedes Hymermobil 540BS is one of a kind with a brilliant engine.

happy hymering


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Gary, and welcome to the forum. Wonderful that you're managing to keep your MH on the road - I'm sure she's a stunner!


----------

